# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Can someone help me ID this Apisto. Thanxs!!

## Augustine_81

Attachment 13326

I got it while he/she is very young. 
Had been with my discus tank since. 
Thought of getting a mate for it.
Btw , is it a male/female ?? 
Thanxs!!

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

I think it is a male agasizii.

----------


## Augustine_81

Okie , thanks!!  :Smile:

----------


## illumnae

More specifically, probably a male agassizii "Netz"

----------


## Augustine_81

Thank you guys so much. 
IF thats the case i will probably head down to biotube for shopping 
in the noon later on. 
Hopefully i can find a mate for him. 
Once again thank you guys so much for your help!!

----------

